# Crash Services Breakdown Cover



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought I'd give a quick heads up on a good deal.

I renewed my car insurance with Admiral but it didn't come with breakdown cover. So i did a bit of hunting around and, as my previous policy with McGrady's (fabulous company) had breakdown cover with Crash Services I thought I'd have a look.

Anyway, I ended up getting breakdown cover for 12 months for..... £17.50. Normally it's £35 but if you register on their website for their accident management services, which is excellent (wifey had to use it before Christmas and they arranged EVERYTHING), you get a 50% discount. This includes home start as far as I know. The policy booklet is on its way so I'll know more detail in the next day or two and I'll update accordingly.

I thought it was too good not to share!

Cooks


----------

